# Chevy Torsion bar Adjustment



## jdjoe_97 (Aug 13, 2000)

Hey guys, no worry I know how to make the adjustment. However while doing some PM today and changing the tranny filter and fluid. I noticed that the torsion adjustment bolts are uneven on my truck. The drivers side is probably at least 8 thread ahead of the passenger side. Thing is I dont' know which is in the right distance. The Passenger side bolt's head sticks just below the cross member, not entirely but partially. Any help would be appreciated. Next is to figure out why they are messed up. I know the previous owner never put a plow on it. I have a notion to just adjust the passenger side in to match the drivers since I am hanging a Boss on it in a week. Thanks for any help, Joe


----------



## CT18fireman (Nov 30, 2000)

Torsion bar adjustments are for setting ride height at the factory. If the height is even on both sides then I am surprised the lengths are so far off. I wonder why the bars are so far off. Maybe some previous incident damaged one side and to balance the truck they had to crank the bar up. From what I have seen on Gm trucks they are normally very close to equal.


----------



## AtlasFBG2 (Jul 4, 2001)

Mine is like that also.Maybe it cause the driver is in the truck mostly and they do that to leval the truck.Just a guess.I measured mine at the front fenders for ride hieght and it sits leval so i just left it alone.I wouldnt turn them unless your truck sits higher on one side than the other.


----------



## OBRYANMAINT (May 20, 2001)

mine are all even 

before plow they are usually eight to ten threads out and after plow maybe something about half that


----------



## jdjoe_97 (Aug 13, 2000)

*I'll take a look*

I will have to get the measuring stick on them and see what is going on. I am a little confused like you guys have said as to why they are off. I will get back with you as to if the truck is sitting level. It appears to be but, that is just at a glance. Thanks Joe


----------



## Maverick (Nov 14, 2001)

*Timbrens*

I put Timbren's on the front of my truck. They help alot without giving a harsh ride. Its firm now and does't bounce through dips now. I left my torsions alone.


----------



## Plowtoy (Dec 15, 2001)

I work at a GMC Dealer as a service tech. and had the same question asked one time, this is what GM tech assist told me. GM has set from the factory the left side tortion bar higher due to the weight of the driver and the fuel tank being on the same side, the extra turns on the bolt make up the ride hight differance for when the fuel tank is full and only the driver is in the veh.


----------



## John DiMartino (Jan 22, 2000)

I have 2 gm trucks right now,2 of them the bars are the same,the 91,the drivers side is tighter than the pass side.My Dodge Ram has a stiffer spring in the drivers side ront,than the pass side too,so Im not surpised that GM is doing the same thing with their torsion bars.


----------



## jdjoe_97 (Aug 13, 2000)

*Thanks for the help.*

Well if that's factory pre set then I am not so worried about it. I wonder if I should leave them alone. THen when I put the Boss on it crank each side up about 3 turns? What do you think, this was my plan, I did see the timbrens but don't have the $140 right now to get them. I don't have a whole lot of plowing lined up right now, just a few residentals, mostly favors and non pay. This is my first year in plowing, have been doing lawn care for 6 years. Thanks for all the help once again, Joe


----------



## Ohiosnow (Sep 20, 2001)

*Joe: 3 to 4 turns Ok*

but don't forget to check the air pressure in the tires. As if you didn't know that . Brent


----------



## John DiMartino (Jan 22, 2000)

On my GMC's,i have went 4 turns without much difference,just a tad stiffer ride,after that,it got real stiff,and topped out frequently,so 3-4 turns is the most i would go,get it realigned if your tires are good,it will affect the alignment.For every turn of the bars,it raised my truck 1/2 approximately.


----------

